# My new furbaby



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

just want to show my new furbaby off, been wanting a grey kitten for over 20 years and never any around, is'nt she gorgeous, id like you to meet Twilight


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww how cute is he !


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

gorgeous! How old is she?


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

thx shes 6 weeks, but don't worry shes eating like a little piggy as i know not s'posed to leave mum till 8 weeks,but you know people sell them at 6 weeks


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

awww shes lovely !


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Very pretty kitty


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Aww, adorable little kitty!! So CuTe  xxxx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

So cute - love the name as well.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Awww she's gorgeous! Love the name too


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww shes so dinky and cute!!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Twilight is so cute i want her..


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw thanks everyone,she's settling in ok,cept she keeps crying all the time,i know she will stop when she gets used to house,she's a funny little thing
Only seen the film Twlight for first time last month,watched it 40 times since then i LOVE it,so had to name her twilight lol


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What a sweet little kitty.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_what a gorgeous little kitten....any particular breed? _


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

mezzer said:


> _what a gorgeous little kitten....any particular breed? _


thx hun according to owner some russian blue in her


----------

